
Box acquires MedXT - mmayberry
https://blog.box.com/2014/10/box-acquiring-medxt-to-modernize-collaboration-in-healthcare/
======
ihnorton
Interesting move, but: this, folks, is why hospitals buy from $BIGCORP (Epic,
GE, Siemens).

edit: to clarify, by "this" I mean "stability". One path to build a medical
software company has been to start by targeting individual practices, clinics,
and small hospitals. That is still possible, and there are plenty of companies
doing it. But that path is getting harder to take in the US because of medical
industry consolidation. Even "independent" practices now usually have
referring affiliations, and more often than not this means that they use the
hospital network's existing software infrastructure.

~~~
incision
Is it?

I have no solid idea, but my impression from glancing at solutions for
healthcare years ago wasn't that Hospitals are choosing Big Co so much as they
have little choice.

As I understand it, smaller companies don't try / give up on keeping up wit
the costs of required certifications (possibly the wrong term) and the like.

This also seemed to help explain the slow pace of advances and updates to such
systems as patches and changes have their own onerous process.

~~~
enraged_camel
Yes. Three reasons:

1\. Healthcare is _heavily_ regulated. HIPAA is the most well-known law, but
there are also countless local and state laws hospital systems must comply
with.

2\. Any new software needs to be sufficiently integrated with several existing
systems and databases. What this means is that you can't just develop a stand-
alone solution that deals with just one part of the process.

3\. Many hospital staff are technophobic. Doctors especially.

I'm oversimplifying of course, but this is basically why incumbents (big co)
are preferred. They have tons of domain expertise in healthcare, are deeply
familiar with processes and requirements AND know plenty of people in the
right places to grease the wheels when necessary. This makes it very difficult
for startups to break into the industry.

------
geoffc
Congrats to the MedXT team they built a beautiful DICOM viewer and had a good
cap structure which makes this a win/win for them and Box. Box now has an Saas
offering into the most on-premise space in enterprise IT.

~~~
ageyfman
Nice, Geoff! The viewer is great.

------
rdw
MedXT is YC 2013.

Congratulations to Reshma and Cody, they've been working extremely hard on
producing a very impressive product.

------
chatmasta
Congrats Cody and Reshma!

------
dang
Url changed from [https://www.medxt.com](https://www.medxt.com) because this
one contains a bit more information.

------
pearjuice
Can we please discuss this acquisition and its impact instead of a thread at
the top - and several below - about the reference to the "incredible journey"
and the acquainted Tumblr on the topic?

It's well known that anyone a bit into SV and its surroundings is aware of
this "meme" and founders are often placing bets whether they will include it
in their end-of-product-PR or not.

------
dkarapetyan
Between gdrive and dropbox I don't understand how Box continues to exist.

